# "Trophy" beaver?



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

What size beaver would you consider big enough to have a mount done. I understand the number will be different for everyone. I was thinking anything over 50# would fit the bill for me. So far biggest is 40# that one and the first one are at the taxidermist being sent out to be tanned.

Taxidermist said $500-$550 for a full body mount, at that price I am interested in having one done. Just want to make sure I don't jump the gun. 

So 50#+ 60#+ what's your thoughts?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Buddy's got a 50#er at taxi now


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

105-135
Hair color not an issue but prefer Brunettes


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

Caught a seventy pounder a couple of years ago. Did not mount. The one I should of had mounted was a fifty pound blackie. He was beautiful. If I remember right I got $86 for him.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Got a 50# black but my house is too sma







ll for something like a full mount so it's on the wall .


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

I usually come across a couple in the 50# mark every year. I always said 60#, last year I pulled one out of the ice that I do believe was over 60, did not put him on the scale to confirm but he was by far the biggest I’ve seen in person.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Biggest is 57 lbs, no mount.

I probably won't mount any animals, only had one deer done.
I have pictures, memories, hides and racks, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Totally circumstantial for me. It could be 60 lber, or a really neat looking 30. Shoo, it could be a 20 that is a kids first catch.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Thirty pointer said:


> Got a 50# black but my house is too sma
> View attachment 503505
> ll for something like a full mount so it's on the wall .


This would be what I'd do. Probably 60+ and black would be my trigger. My largest is 58. Largest black was 48 lbs. Wonder if anyone's got a piebald color ? That would be cool.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They never quit growing so if y can find a pond way back in the boonies you might find a keeper. The biggest we ever caught was 64 lbs and it was a pain to get out to the truck.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Coolest beaver mounts I've seen were kits. And normally cheaper. I'd say 60 amd over would be trophy in Michigan for sure. I've broke 60 once. In well over 100beavs


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Biggest is 57 lbs, no mount.
> 
> I probably won't mount any animals, only had one deer done.
> I have pictures, memories, hides and racks, that's good enough for me.


Huh, I hit 57 by accident. My biggest is 67.
Many 60+ , they are the tough ones to get out and usually the farthest from the truck.
I have one I hooped, that's as close to a mount as I'll do.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You only catch really big ones way back in the boonies. You have to pay extra for the big ones.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Biggest one for me was 62lbs I have caught several in the 50lb range but I gave the big one to the landowner as I was doing a nuisance deal for him on his private lake and he had a pelt mount like Thirty did.. I don't have any pics..


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> You only catch really big ones way back in the boonies. You have to pay extra for the big ones.


Yes found that out, buddy wanted a full body mount beaver so he took in the 45lb beaver to get done. $600 for that as they said beaver forms are not that big so it would need modified. They sure do have a small selection of forms also. 1 page compared to pages and pages for other critters.

I have some far out locations in the area I plan to scout. Will wait till next year to set them, would he nice to have some snow to drag a giant on the sled.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Those dead marks will show somebody where you are trapping.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Most of the "Jack Pine Savages" won't go where I do. They road trap next to the truck.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I am pretty sure that I know where you can catch one pushing 100lbs but it isn't worth the work .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Martin Looker said:


> I am pretty sure that I know where you can catch one pushing 100lbs but it isn't worth the work .


Just have to pack a knife 

Many a time I get back to the truck and seriously question my sanity.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Those dead marks will show somebody where you are trapping.


True about the sled marks, so far out of 5 beaver ponds I've scouted I have only found 1 set and I left that pond alone. I imagine if fur prices rise that will change, for the time being though seems pressure is low.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Personally, I'd look for cool color over size. My biggest was a 54 and the only noticeable difference between that and one in the 40's in the round was how hard it was to carry out lol.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I get a few requests for these every year. Bigger cost more like everything else because it takes more material and time. 
If I ever get a black beaver it’s going in my house


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Above the bed


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

First homemade for myself. Ruined 3 before I had this one pliable enough to lace.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Got this guy in 2005, 61 lbs on the taxi scale. Cost me $500 even, Chris rouse out of Alden mounted it. My lab puppy decided to nibble on the base for me, lol


----------

